# New Zealand Scores High as an Educated Country & Peaceful Country



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

According to a recent survey New Zealand has scored 2nd place for Peaceful Country

First place went to Iceland is followed by Denmark and New Zealand, which tied for second place.

Read more: Iceland Most Peaceful Country in World; Syria Dangerous | TIME.com

And another survey found that New Zealand as a country was rated 5th for Highest Proportion of College (University) Educated Adults, beating the UK & Australia which came in at 7th & 9th

To see which country came in at Number 1, you can read the entire article here & come back & discuss it at your leisure.

And the World’s Most Educated Country Is… | TIME.com

We should all give ourselves a pat on the back :cheer2:


----------

